# Sport Matthei



## homerman16 (16. August 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen wollte mal euch fragen, ob jemand den Fachhändler Sport Matthei in 97318 Kitzingen kennt? Wir haben bei ihm bis jetzt schon um die 4-6 Räder und viele Reperaturen Tachos Helme... gekauft! Wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr einen Besseren und Preisgünstigeren Fahrradhändler in Kitzingen 97318 (Bayern- neben Würzburg) kennt. Bitte Postet!


----------



## wondermike (16. August 2008)

Ein bisschen sollte man ja schon überlegen, wo man sowas postet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (17. August 2008)

Psscht! Der Typ ist Profi-Downhiller!


----------



## B.Scheuert (17. August 2008)

homerman16 schrieb:


> HWir haben bei ihm bis jetzt schon um die 4-6 Räder und viele Reperaturen Tachos Helme... gekauft!


 Dann isses doch eh schon zu spät...



wondermike schrieb:


> Ein bisschen sollte man ja schon überlegen, wo man sowas postet.


Genau, im KTWR wär die Beteiligung auf jeden Fall bsser gewesen!


----------



## Samoth (26. August 2008)

Wenn´s fundiert und wirklich zufriedenstellend sein soll, dann an "Monte Velo" in KT wenden. Du kannst in der Umgebung auch Bikestore (Würzburg), Fahrzeug Herrmann (Iphofen; der verkauft aber auch noch Mofas *g*) oder Fahrrad Freitag (KT) testen. Mein absoluter Spitzenreiter ist seit Jahren und bleibt Velo. Wenn du noch Infos brauchst, dann melde dich.

Hinsichtlich deiner Frage: Zu "Steffen" gehe ich nicht mehr, seit er mir ein falsches Tretlager eingebaut hat.

Gruß,
samoth


----------



## bbiker (14. Februar 2009)

naja monte v finde ich auch  nicht den brüller bei den preisen


----------



## heitzi (16. Februar 2009)

Samoth schrieb:


> Wenn´s fundiert und wirklich zufriedenstellend sein soll, dann an "Monte Velo" in KT wenden. Du kannst in der Umgebung auch Bikestore (Würzburg), Fahrzeug Herrmann (Iphofen; der verkauft aber auch noch Mofas *g*) oder Fahrrad Freitag (KT) testen. Mein absoluter Spitzenreiter ist seit Jahren und bleibt Velo. Wenn du noch Infos brauchst, dann melde dich.
> 
> Hinsichtlich deiner Frage: Zu "Steffen" gehe ich nicht mehr, seit er mir ein falsches Tretlager eingebaut hat.
> 
> ...


 
wer lässt sich scho tretlager einbaun? des macht mer doch selber


----------



## B.Scheuert (16. Februar 2009)

heitzi schrieb:


> wer lässt sich scho tretlager einbaun? des macht mer doch selber


Klar, v.a. wenn man nicht das passende Werkzeug dafür hat!


----------

